# USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

According to this FilmSchool.org Google doc, 1 out of 4 FilmSchool.org members were admitted in 2015 to USC's Writing for Screen & Television MFA for a 25% acceptance rate. For 2016, 8 out of 27 FilmSchool.org members were admitted to USC's Writing for Screen & Television MFA for an 29% acceptance rate.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Oppostunities


----------



## Chris W

The Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated:

Updated tuition


----------



## Comedynerd

Comedynerd posted a new review on the film school  USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with current acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

